# My terns are at it again



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

This time i am goig to leave them alone.







I'll keep this thread up to date of any progress or failure.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

good luck man









how many, what size tank?


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

where do you live, if you get some fry would you wanan sell any


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

if any of my p's would breed i would sell them definetly, i think i would sell them pretty cheap depending how many i have.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Any updates, Raptor?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I wish you luck. Please keep us updated. Very interesting


----------

